# Albatross!



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Hm...I didn't see Corona again in the contest. Or is it that they don't show the fish that you entered so you don't vote for yourself? 

Anyway, taking pictures of Albatross is pretty tricky since he can't stand the camera! Did manage to take this one that I love before he hightailed it to the plants. I just love his fins and big pectorals.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Beautiful photo! His tail looks like a silk curtain moving in the breeze!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Did you read the how to enter contests thread at the top of contests?

And BEAUTIFUL boy!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Ooh, that would explain it. I could have sworn that I had read them, but they were rules like 'only one fish in the picture' and things like that...maybe it was a dream...

How embarrassing.  But thanks for your help.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

No problem (=


----------



## FishyFishy321 (Jan 27, 2011)

i love the photo best one yet


----------



## Adika (Jan 28, 2011)

*Speechless..*


----------

